

Early Bird Special $1 for the new kickstarter invention “Intelishake” - newtonstein
http://shop.newtonstein.com/products/1

======
newtonstein
We are launching next month on Kickstarter.com, your feedback on our campaign
or any comments would be appreciated!
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1593175966/1002071867?t...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1593175966/1002071867?token=56fd5a61)

Back it if you like it, first 100 backers will get the bottle delivered to
their door for FREE worldwide. Your support is greatly appreciated in
Newtonstein's journey of inventing products that make the world a better
place!

